# Regulations for cold weather in dress uniform



## jordan360s (10 Nov 2014)

I have the coat for my Deu's but i do not know what badges go on it, it's bare right now and rememberance day is tomorrow. My transfer is still going though to my new unit so i will unofficially attending tomorrows reef laying ceremony in Edmonton. Also i will be wearing thermals under my uniform is that allowed if they are not visible?


----------



## dangerboy (10 Nov 2014)

You can wear thermals under your uniform, I have done it for several cold Manitoban parades.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Nov 2014)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> You can wear thermals under your uniform, I have done it for several cold Manitoban parades.



Just ensure you have room under your uniform.  Nothing like splitting the arse our out of your pants while on pde.

 >


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Nov 2014)

Yup seen that before....


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Nov 2014)

The OP has _nothing_ on his DEU tunic and you guys are commenting on wearing thermals??

To the OP:  I would suggest NOT wearing your uniform to the ceremony.  But still go.


----------



## Tibbson (10 Nov 2014)

jordan360s said:
			
		

> I have the coat for my Deu's but i do not know what badges go on it, it's bare right now and rememberance day is tomorrow. My transfer is still going though to my new unit so i will unofficially attending tomorrows reef laying ceremony in Edmonton. Also i will be wearing thermals under my uniform is that allowed if they are not visible?



First off, its "wreath", not reef.  

Secondly, since you say you are transferring to a new unit that implies that you have an old unit that you are leaving and supposedly still active with.  In your profile you state that old unit is the Royal Newfoundland Regt.  Since you have an old unit, and assuming you are still a member of that old unit, I'd suggest you wear the RNR badges you previously wore.  If you are not officially part of that unit any longer then that implies you are not an active member of the CF and if that is the case I'd recommend against wearing uniform of any kind.


----------



## cupper (10 Nov 2014)

But he can still wear the thermals. ;D


----------



## Tibbson (10 Nov 2014)

cupper said:
			
		

> But he can still wear the thermals. ;D



True.  If he goes that way he'll fit right in with the local medieval reenactors who clank along in their homemade suits of armour when they go up to lay a wreath at the "Butter Dome" in Edmonton (right after the South Edmonton Teachers Credit Union Caretakers Association).


----------



## jordan360s (11 Nov 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> The OP has _nothing_ on his DEU tunic and you guys are commenting on wearing thermals??
> 
> To the OP:  I would suggest NOT wearing your uniform to the ceremony.  But still go.



I said coat not tunic, my tunic is all badged and ready. Have you not seen the Deu long coat before?


----------



## dangerboy (11 Nov 2014)

jordan360s said:
			
		

> I said coat not tunic, my tunic is all badged and ready. Have you not seen the Deu long coat before?



Just to avoid confusion in the future the proper term for the coat is Gabardine. I think a lot of people thought you were referring to your tunic when you were talking about badges going on it.


----------



## Shamrock (11 Nov 2014)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Just to avoid confusion in the future the proper term for the coat is Gabardine.



Dress instructions and Logistik argue that.


----------



## dangerboy (11 Nov 2014)

OK, you are correct according to the dress manual the word gabardine is in brackets



> topcoat (gabardine) – normally worn during
> the winter dress period, but can be worn
> during unseasonably cold summer weather


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Nov 2014)

jordan360s said:
			
		

> I said coat not tunic, my tunic is all badged and ready. Have you not seen the Deu long coat before?



Nope.....never in my 24+ years.....   :


----------



## q_1966 (12 Nov 2014)

Or Great Coat at the very least.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (12 Nov 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Nope.....never in my 24+ years.....   :



I was waiting with baited breath for your response on that one!!  How anticlimactic!

Navy is easy-We don't wear anything other than rank on the gabardine.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Nov 2014)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> I was waiting with baited breath for your response on that one!!  How anticlimactic!
> 
> Navy is easy-We don't wear anything other than rank on the gabardine.



My apologies.  I had been drinking so I didn't type what I _really_ wanted to.   >


----------



## Danjanou (12 Nov 2014)

Okay Parade's over and I can assume the OP didn't show up just wearing his long undies because I'm sure we would have heard about it by now.  One point to the OP, check your profile there is no such thing as the Royal Edmonton Regiment, I think you mean you're now attached to the Loyal Edmonton Regiment.Hopefully you get that right before your new RSM notices and has a chat with your old RSM, who in turn will not be amused by the fact you've got the name of present Regiment wrong in the same profile. Better Than The Best son.   8)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Nov 2014)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Okay Parade's over and I can assume the OP didn't show up just wearing his long undies because I'm sure we would have heard about it by now.  One point to the OP, check your profile there is no such thing as the Royal Edmonton Regiment, I think you mean you're now attached to the Loyal Edmonton Regiment.Hopefully you get that right before your new RSM notices and has a chat with your old RSM, who in turn will not be amused by the fact you've got the name of present Regiment wrong in the same profile. Better Than The Best son.   8)



Or just send a message to his old RSM (who you know Danjanou  ) who will no doubt talk to his new RSM...


----------



## Danjanou (12 Nov 2014)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Or just send a message to his old RSM (who you know Danjanou  ) who will no doubt talk to his new RSM...



Know him, I remember when he was a numpty Pte in the recruit platoon I was in charge of, kind of like the OP here. Do you know how old that makes me feel now? :'(


----------



## George Wallace (12 Nov 2014)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Know him, I remember when he was a numpty Pte in the recruit platoon I was in charge of, kind of like the OP here. Do you know how old that makes me feel now? :'(



Nothing a wee dram or two wouldn't cure.


----------



## cupper (12 Nov 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> My apologies.  I had been drinking so I didn't type what I _really_ wanted to.   >



Obviously you hadn't consumed enough then.  ;D


----------



## marshall sl (13 Nov 2014)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Know him, I remember when he was a numpty Pte in the recruit platoon I was in charge of, kind of like the OP here. Do you know how old that makes me feel now? :'(



I remember a certain skinny numpty Seaforth Pte. > :warstory:


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Nov 2014)

cupper said:
			
		

> Obviously you hadn't consumed enough then.  ;D



Not at the time I made the reply, no.


----------



## Danjanou (13 Nov 2014)

marshall sl said:
			
		

> I remember a certain skinny numpty Seaforth Pte. > :warstory:



Which makes you past old  and even ancient and moving into "time to stuff him and put him in the Regimental Museum" status. ;D


----------

